# New puppy... new to the community, and questions!



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello everyone! My name is Christina, and I'm glad to be a part of the community.

I have been looking for a Havanese to buy for a few years, ever since I got my Bichon Frise and wanted to get her a little friend. I adore my Bichon Frise and wanted another dog like her, but I really love colorful dogs and thought it would be boring to have two white dogs. I started searching for alternative breeds, and was ecstatic to find the Havanese-part of the Bichon family, yet in all the colors of the doggie rainbow! I was in heaven, lol.

So I kept an eye out for Havanese and was in touch with a few breeders for a couple of years, but I never really found anything that looked particularly promising. However, my other dog-a six year old Cockapoo named Bella-abruptly got incredibly sick and was diagnosed with an advanced case of Pancreatitis. My vet and I had no idea how she managed not to show symptoms for so long, but by the time we found out what was wrong, it was too late. I lost her last Thursday and was devastated--still am.

My Bichon, Evie, was very upset as well. She had been very close to Bella and suddenly found herself without a friend. She just would sit there looking into space and lost interest in playing unless I really coaxed her.

I sent a group of local breeders a mail on the day Bella died, asking if they had any litters of puppies planned for the Spring or Summer. I knew that I definitely wanted a second dog to fill the void as well as to give my Evie a friend again, but I wasn't expecting to get one _now_-I was hoping I could be waitlisted on an upcoming puppy.

So, imagine my surprise when I got a reply that a puppy of the gender and color I wanted was available *now*--as in, the litter had just turned 10 weeks old and become available on the day I sent my email! I was torn with indecision. Part of me didn't want to get a new dog just days after the loss of my other, but the fact it was too good of an opportunity to pass up won out in the end-especially since the breed is so hard to find where I live. I figured the timing was too good, and it was just meant to be.

Yesterday my little Havanese came home, and I adore her already. She is the tiniest, spunkiest, and happiest little puppy I've ever met. She attacks toys twice her size and growls at them like a little monster, but then when she gets sleepy, all she wants to do is snuggle up and sleep on you. Aww.  She's very quality too--I think she has 10 champions in her first 4 generations.

I have decided to name her Pepper, and I can't wait to watch her grow up and get more involved with the breed.

------------------------------------------

Now, for my questions&#8230;!

First: Getting an established dog to accept a new puppy. I am a bit flabbergasted, because my Bichon Frise is incredibly well socialized with other dogs and can go to a dog park and chill out with pooches she's never met with no problems-but she hates this puppy! I've never even seen Evie snarl and show her teeth until now, and she keeps trying to chase Pepper away from me if she comes over while I'm petting her. Yet, sometimes she seems genuinely interested and follows the pup around wagging her tail, and they even played a little-til Evie got angry and ran off. My question is&#8230; am I doing the right thing by keeping them in the same room (while supervised-puppy goes in safety crate when I can't watch) and waiting for Evie to come around, or should I be giving Evie her own space to pretend the new dog doesn't exist?

Second: Pepper is a biter and picks up *everything* in her mouth and carries it around. Unfortunately&#8230; this apparently extends to her own poo. I cringe just writing it, lol. I do not think she is actually trying to *eat* it. It's like she has no idea what it is, and just picks it up and runs around&#8230; :suspicious: Is there anything I can do to stop this aside from picking it up the second she goes and moving her away? Will she more than likely outgrow it, or should I be concerned? I've never had a puppy touch its poo before, though I do know it's common.

And now&#8230; the prerequisite pictures!



















Now that that wall of text is over with&#8230;  I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay! Welcome and Congratulations on your new baby!!!
I'm sorry for your loss and hope that with time Evie will accept and love Pepper. 
I'm sure some of the "experts" on the forum can help with your questions!

Looking forward to getting to know you and watching Pepper grow and change!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Christina, Pepper, & Evie - welcome to the forum! Getting a new puppy is always an adjustment and I'm sure Evie is just feeling a little jealous. Pepper sounds like she has a strong play drive and is just being a busy little puppy! The poop problem - when she starts to pick it up just say EH! and that usually stops them. I would try to dispose of it quickly to avoid that problem. I had a poop eater and boy is that a disgusting habit! She finally grew out of it but if I see her even sniffing it out in the yard I yell "EH!" and she walks away.

As far as Evie accepting Pepper you need to let them work it out themselves unless it gets too vicious or hurtful for one of them.

I'm getting adding a new puppy in a few weeks so I may be seeking advice soon myself! Good luck and try not to let the fighting bother you too much. I'm sure they will end up best of friends - it just takes time.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome Christina, 
I added a second puppy but only after we had had Maddie for about 3 mo It took about a week for us all to settle in. It would so nice to know how dog's feel you had said that Eve was upset about the loss of her friend and I am sorry your family had to have that happen. She is probably just trying to say I am the boss of the dog world in this house!. It might take time but they will be best friends before you know it.
For now I would just try to get the poop off the ground before Piper gets a hold of it the other suggestion is also good and works for many things. EH
Excited to here about your new adventures with Piper and Eve


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

She is a cutie! I can relate to the second Hav very much! Let them work it out! No matter how scary it looks, the Biscon will quit when Pepper learns her lesson. I could hardly wait for my second Hav to gain weight so he could fuss back. 

As for putting everything in their mouth...my first Hav put EVERYTHING in his mouth and I had to watch him like a hawk.

Welcome to the forum! Obviously you must of been lurking because you posted pictures! You passed! We are so glad to have another member to talk about our pups! Everyone else will think you are crazy!

One more thing....it looks like Pepper will have a white mustache when her hair starts to grow. Pretty!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

She is adorable!


----------



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you all for the welcome and the comments! 

And haha, yes, I had been lurking for a bit--pictures of new dogs are a must! 

I am also glad that it looks like she'll have a white mustache once her hair grows out. I think she's adorable as is, but there's nothing prettier than long black and white mixed hair--well, at least in my opinion.

She has so much spunk! She met my brother's Cocker Spaniels tonight, and got so excited that she just raced around in circles and periodically jumped on one of the bigger dog's faces...  All carefully supervised of course. Fortunately the Cockers were very tolerant and interested, but wow--I've never seen such a tiny puppy have such an attitude, lol!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Christina, Evie and Pepper. 

I'm very sorry about Bella and hope Pepper helps you both heal a little bit. I think Evie probably needs some time to adjust to all the changes in your home and she will accept Pepper when she's ready.

Pepper is a cutie and sounds like she'll bring a lot of excitement to your family.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome!!!! Your new pup is very cute. Often a older dog will not be that keen on a new puppy. Just watch them and give them time. When I brought Yogi home he was about 7 months my Shih Tzu did not like him so much and would growl if he got too near, but my Lhasa (who is very discriminating) loved him (weird). The Tzu did come around and even house trained him by insisting he go out the dog door many times a day. To the older siblings little puppies are kind of Pesky when they're so small, they can be way more fun when they are a little bit older. Your Bichon will warm up.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

welcome...what a cute little munchkin you have!! I'm sure she will win over Evie before ya know it! Looking forward to watching her grow!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello and :welcome: To the forum!! She is just too cute for words 

Sorry, I have no advice on integrating, still on only-dog home, here, but I think they will be friends real soon.

And I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :grouphug: That has to be devastating 

Kara


----------



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks again for the welcome & comments! 

I think Evie is warming up sooner than I thought she would. She still won't consent to actually being *close* to her without retreating, but this morning when I put Pepper in the room with Evie, Pepper scampered up to her happily and Evie played with her for the first time. Sort of a "keep your distance! fear my mouth!" sort of playing, but she was play bowing and wagging her tail, so I'll take what I can get! 

It still is hard and I miss Bella every day. I keep "looking" for her for a split second before I remember--it's odd how the human mind can "forget" even when a loved one is on your mind constantly. I guess it's defense mechanism. But at least this spunky pup has given Evie and me something to focus on aside from the hole Bella left in our hearts.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Pepper is very cute. I have no doubts your older dog will come around and love the puppy. She is probably missing her friend and snubbing the puppy saying"you''ll never compare". She is probably letting the puppy know she is the alpha dog too. I've seen this at my house and it doesn't last long. My oldest Havanese is the alpha, she still lets them know if they are being annoying, but in a gentle way.
I have a couple puppies from my last litter that I kept, they went from eating poop (if I didn't get it quickly) then hiding it. Now they almost never pick it up and I think they've lost interest. I told them a stern no when they did this.
I hope you enjoy the posts on this forum, it can be both informative and interesting.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you recent loss. My Lacey died on December 6th and the pain was searing, leaving a huge hole in my heart, even though the remaining members of my furry family helped diffuse it. 

Your excitement about the puppy is downright contagious. Little Pepper is a charmer and just cute as a button. Give Evie a little time and they just might become the best of friends. Every time I added one to the mix, there were days of "what the heck is this interloper doing here," as the others examined, explored, ignored and otherwise protected their space from the "puppy." I know you're in for a fun time, both with her and with us as we all share our joys and our sorrows with each other.

Welcome, Christina.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome:So sorry for your loss of Bella,but I am sure little Pepper will keep you very busy! It sounds as though things are going to be just fine between Evie and Pepper.When we added our second Hav, our first Hav Dizzie was okay for the first couple of hours and then it was like, okay you can take her home now.Then over the next day or two he became depressed, other people wouldn't have noticed it, but we could see it.Anyway I used to play this game of tug of war with an old dressing gown cord and they both loved it, chasing after the cord and then play fighting over it,gradually things improved.Dizzie and I would go for our special walks together, and he slept in our room with us whilst Nellie was in an other room in her xpen,so he had time without her.Now they play and play,sometimes sleep together.Dizzie is a very calm Hav, and is a bit of a loner,whilst Nellie is more demonstrative,and demands attention ,so it used to be a pain for Dizzie when she would be bothering him and not taking no for an answer.Well good luck with your newbaby.Oh I nearly forgot,Nellie was a poo eater,but she seems to have grown out of it she is 10 months old now.Some people say if you put a little pineapple in their food, it makes their poo unpalatable, but how you get them to eat the pineapple in the first place is a mystery!The other thing you can try is pumpkin, I think it is supposed to have the same affect.As some of the others have said when they play it can sound horrendous, but as long as they stop if one of them yelps out, then it is best to let them sort it out by themselves.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

I will leave the answers to your questions to the others on the board here, as they are much more experienced than I am at these things....I just wanted to say Welcome! Your little Pepper is absolutely darling and I am sure you will be very very happy you chose a Havanese to keep your Evie company after the loss of your dear Bella. I think you will be around here a lot, as this is such a friendly supportive group.


----------



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

I want to thank everyone again for the kind words and welcomes. I can't wait to take a more active part in the forum and get to know everyone. 

I meant to reply earlier, but it was a very crazy day, lol. The good news is that Pepper and Evie have started getting excited to see each other. I have been letting Pepper sleep on my bed (in a cloth harness, on a short leash so she can't get anywhere near the edges of the bed)--I know, I know, it's probably considered "improper" for dog training, but I've done it throughout my life when I get a new puppy. I believe it helps you to bond with them, especially if you want them to grow up to be snuggly bed/lap dogs. She's just a little angel and sleeps the night through without fussing, though I have woken up with my hand in her mouth a few times! lol

The only sad part is that Evie still refuses to sleep on the bed with Pepper, even though she now is more than happy to play with her during the day. I've slept with Evie snuggled up to me every day for the last four years--I miss my teddy bear! I know she'll come around soon enough, but it's still sad. Then again, I'm a baby where my pets are concerned. 

I've also noticed something odd--Evie absolutely refuses to eat if Pepper is in the room. She used to have a schedule where she'd eat her dry food at certain times of the day, but she doesn't touch it all day long. She's only been eating when I go to bed and take Pepper with me--in the morning the bowl is empty. How weird. I'm guessing it's some fear/dominance thing where she feels vulnerable eating...? So... she'd rather starve herself? It would be so much easier if our pets could talk, I swear. :biggrin1:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our Dizzie has only just recently let Nellie sleep close by him.Dizzie is just 2 years old and Nellie is 10 months old.When Nellie first arrived she slept in her pen in our sitting room,and Dizzie snuggled with me in our bed,it was his special time with us, and without Nellie.And then she moved into our room and slept in her bed beside me,but could not get on the bed,so Dizzie had his safe haven from her!Then as she grew she was allowed on the bed as well,at first Dizze would tell her off, but now things are fine.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome, Christina, Evie and Pepper! I am sorry about your loss of Bella. I have no advice as far as bringing in a second puppy - we are just a one-dog household - a minority on the forum these days - it seems to me anyway!  Someday....... Your Pepper is a cutie!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome! I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Bella. I am sure that Evie will accept Pepper and they will get along famously in no time. My pups never ate their poo but when they sniff it in the yard I just do a little "eh eh" and they leave it. Good luck and great job with the adorable pictures. Look forward to more! :welcome:


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome. Lovely pupper, I'm partial to the black and whites myself.


----------

